# No Plug Ring Master Bowl



## tomas (Jun 28, 2013)

This is my second attempt at making a ring master bowl without the plug-ugly plug. I have a Jet JWL 1236 lathe and a lathe mounted RM.  I won't bore you with the step by step, but here is the end result.  I used an 8+" x .75" piece of the "gold filled" Ziricote I purchase a couple of weeks ago. The bowl has been sanded to 600 with Abranet and wiped with DNA.  I haven't decided on a final finish yet.  C, C, & Q welcome.










Thanks, Tomas


----------



## Charlie_W (Jun 28, 2013)

That is a great looking bowl Thomas! Well done!


----------



## SteveJ (Jun 28, 2013)

Very nice looking bowl.


----------



## beck3906 (Jun 28, 2013)

Great looking bowl.

I would like to be bored by the details as I'm about to start using my RM and would like to make bowls without the plug.


----------



## tomas (Jun 29, 2013)

beck3906 said:


> Great looking bowl.
> 
> I would like to be bored by the details as I'm about to start using my RM and would like to make bowls without the plug.


 
Thanks, Rick.  I have a step-by-step pictorial on the Wood Working friends site.  Login Required | Woodworking Friends  It's under the Ring Master section.

Tomas


----------



## SDB777 (Jun 29, 2013)

This makes the ringmaster bowls step up and become what they should have been from the start.  Now you're going to make me look really hard for a 'deal' on one of these.....who am I kidding, these are still pretty expensive, and no one is going to give theirs up.


Nice piece of timber!!!





Scott (I ain't bored) B


----------



## keithlong (Jun 29, 2013)

Very nice bowl, love tge wood grain.


----------



## MikeL (Jun 29, 2013)

Beautiful!


----------



## turncrazy43 (Jun 29, 2013)

That is one fabulous bowl Tom.
____________________________
Everyday I'm vertical is a great day


----------



## michael j flett (Jul 5, 2013)

beautiful work, beautiful wood


----------



## walshjp17 (Jul 5, 2013)

If you want to make a bowl out of a board and do not have a Ring Master, Michael Mode (:: Michael Mode ::) uses his lathe to cut the rings.  I saw one of his demos at the AAW Symposium in Tampa.  While is does take a bit of practice (especially getting the angles right) you will save the cost of a RM.


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Jul 5, 2013)

Beautiful!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Deadhead (Jul 5, 2013)

Cool!!


----------

